# Looking for someone to print a few transfers



## graphicxtasy (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello folks!
I am in the process of gathering up everything we need to start producing our own transfers for some tshirts. We have a great heat press and printer on the way. 
For the moment I need to make up some tshirts but since we don't have the ink or printer yet I was hoping to find somebody who would be willing to print the transfers. If anyone interested could contact me with a price that would be great. Ideally I'd like them to be for dark shirts. 
I'm sure I'm going to be utilizing this board often as we get this thing together!! 

Thanks in advanced!
Jen


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I think you will find there is no good inkjet or laser printer that you will find commercially viable. Search the forum for this good luck in your quest


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I hate to burst your bubble but you can't sublimate dark shirts


----------



## graphicxtasy (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sorry?
I've already got a printer on the way but in the meantime we need something printed by someone who is already setup.


LB do they not sell Dark Transfers for sublimation?


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

graphicxtasy said:


> I'm sorry?
> I've already got a printer on the way but in the meantime we need something printed by someone who is already setup.
> 
> 
> LB do they not sell Dark Transfers for sublimation?


Sublimation is a printing process. No, it does not work on dark shirts. We are talking about sublimation aren't we? What kind of printer are you getting?


----------



## graphicxtasy (Aug 4, 2011)

We have a EpsonWF1100 coming.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

graphicxtasy said:


> We have a EpsonWF1100 coming.


and sublimation inks..right? This was posted in the dye sub forum..that's why I am asking this.Maybe you just mis-posted?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

LB, I was going to say, she didn't say anything about Dye Sublimation. However, it looks like you've seen a more detailed post from Jen on another post. 

Jen, you can create Transfers using Pigment Ink. Use either Blue Grid or 3g Opaque dark garment transfers. If you already have the t-shirts we can help until you either get another WF 1100 with Pigment Ink or screen print. 

Paul


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

I apologize if I mis read it. I just assumed she was talking about dye sub since it was posted in that forum.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

We sublimate on dark shirts using Trans Fabric Dark from Coast Graphics Supply. Everyone loves the results!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

ladyjn13 said:


> We sublimate on dark shirts using Trans Fabric Dark from Coast Graphics Supply. Everyone loves the results!


Please explain more; by dark shirts I assume you also mean BLACK shirts. Are they 100% poly black shirts or 50/50?
Since it is sublimation on dark shirts does it have No Hand or very little? or is it laying down a heavy layer?
Is it a 1 step process like sublimating on white shirts or is it a 2 step process?
Does it require running the transfer through a cutter?
Is it as durable as a white sublimated shirt?
Can you post a photo of a dark shirt using the Trans Fabric Dark?
Thanks


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

ladyjn13 said:


> We sublimate on dark shirts using Trans Fabric Dark from Coast Graphics Supply. Everyone loves the results!


Yes, by all means elaborate on this. I looked at the site for Coast Graphics and saw the product, but don't see any information about how it works. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## graphicxtasy (Aug 4, 2011)

What ladyjn13 is talking about is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

graphicxtasy said:


> What ladyjn13 is talking about is exactly what I was looking for.


Well, I called them and once again "No magic beans"
It's very similar to all the other 2 step processes out there. I don't consider it true sublimation (just my opinion) because you still have to lay down a layer before you apply the sublimation transfer which means it will have a "Hand" unlike sublimation on White shirts. Same as other similar processes, it will require a vinyl cutter although I guess you can do some designs without one, like if you are just printing a square box. You will also need true high release sublimation paper because you sublimate your design on sublimation paper and then heat press it on the Trans Fabric Dark, trim it and then press it to the black shirt. I may not have it 100% correct but that is it in a nutshell. *THE GOOD NEWS*, *maybe*, The Trans Dark is a fabric sheet so you are bonding sublimated fabric to your shirt and according to Coast it has a much better feel than all other 2 step processes out there. Donna at Coast was very helpful and knowledgable and is sending a sample so I can try it. Sounds like the product already has some happy customers so it sounds very promising. I forgot to mention that it works on 100% poly, 50/50 and cotton.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

texasjack49 said:


> Well, I called them and once again "No magic beans"
> It's very similar to all the other 2 step processes out there. I don't consider it true sublimation (just my opinion) because you still have to lay down a layer before you apply the sublimation transfer which means it will have a "Hand" unlike sublimation on White shirts. Same as other similar processes, it will require a vinyl cutter although I guess you can do some designs without one, like if you are just printing a square box. You will also need true high release sublimation paper because you sublimate your design on sublimation paper and then heat press it on the Trans Fabric Dark, trim it and then press it to the black shirt. I may not have it 100% correct but that is it in a nutshell. *THE GOOD NEWS*, *maybe*, The Trans Dark is a fabric sheet so you are bonding sublimated fabric to your shirt and according to Coast it has a much better feel than all other 2 step processes out there. Donna at Coast was very helpful and knowledgable and is sending a sample so I can try it. Sounds like the product already has some happy customers so it sounds very promising. I forgot to mention that it works on 100% poly, 50/50 and cotton.


Yes, that was about what I figured. Let us know what kind of hand it has, that would be key.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That all sounds like a lot of extra work.

I know a lot of people say Screen printing is a lot of work but at least we're screen printing directly to the t-shirt. 

I guess you just get use to the process whether it's screen printing, sublimation, DTG, or transfers and live with it.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

texasjack49 said:


> *THE GOOD NEWS*, *maybe*, The Trans Dark is a fabric sheet so you are bonding sublimated fabric to your shirt and according to Coast it has a much better feel than all other 2 step processes out there.


I have tried this dye-sub media a few years back - yes, it it has different feel to other 2 step processes because it's fabric, not a polymer layer that you press onto the shirt.
Imagine an applique that is fused into the fabric instead of being stitched on. It looks a bit raised, similar to printable flock, but with polyester fabric texture to it.

Wasn't my cup of tea. 
It was more dense and heavier than most shirts I work with; the designs bigger then a logo size didn't look quite right (didn't drape, move or stretch the same way t-shirt did) and felt a bit stiff;
"puckering" of the t-shirt around the print was appearing after a wash or two;
I didn't cut around the design with a cutter, but when cut with scisors the edge looked a bit raw and after about 10 washes frayed in a couple of places.
The whole process for me was a bit time consuming and fiddly - might be ok for one-offs and small runs, but not really for a higher volume orders.

I'm not saying it's not a good product just because it didn't work for me. I'm sure there are quite few applications where it will work really well to satisfaction of both printer and customer. Heavier shirts, hoodies, smaller prints, etc.


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

selanac said:


> That all sounds like a lot of extra work.
> 
> I know a lot of people say Screen printing is a lot of work but at least we're screen printing directly to the t-shirt.
> 
> I guess you just get use to the process whether it's screen printing, sublimation, DTG, or transfers and live with it.


I take it that maybe you don't do sublimation, it's not a matter of living with the process. Each process has it's niche and they all overlap at some point. If a client wants one white shirt and the graphic has 100 colors it is no problem for sublimation and that is where our niche starts. But we see posts almost every week about sublimating on BLACK shirts and for someone who sublimates it's like saying "I found a Unicorn or Bigfoot" We just have to look. The elusive Black Sublimation has once again slipped away. That is the reason my first questions were if it was a 2 step process and if it had a hand. My vinyl cutter has an optic eye so cutting the transfer is pretty simple and the 2 step is not much extra work, it's the Hand and durability that is the problem for sublimators, sublimation has no hand and is extremely durable so that is the standard we judge by. While this fabric transfer holds some promise, the search continues.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I've done everything except Sublimation. I've read enough, and want to try it. 

Instead of buying a new printer, I'm planning on flushing the ink out of an Epson 1280, and putting in Sublimation. I'll have to find a CIS for it, but sure it couldn't be too hard to find. 

I'm more interested in using it for Mugs and things. Need to pick up a small oven for my shop and then I'll be ready. Oh, and more time.


----------



## ladyjn13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry all for not replying, was off forum this weekend. 

The *Nutshell* explanation is correct. We design our graphics, sublimate on the TransFabric material, cut out, and press to a shirt. We sublimate to the TransFabric at 400 deg, either cut with sissors or vinyl cutter, and then press at 375 deg for 15 seconds. This is the process we use to put a custom label in every shirt we sell. Of course, we make a sheet of labels and have the vinyl cutter cut out the 25 individual lables. 

We have found that people like the feel of the TransFabric material and love the pop of intense color. The other bonus is now we can sublimate to 100% coton and any color under the sun, so long as the image to be cut is not too complex. Sometimes we match the color of the shirt, sublimate that on the white background, and then only need to cut out a simple polygon. We noticed that any possible fraying and peeling are virtually eliminated by the 15 sec second pressing and inside out/cold water washing. The other benefit of the TransFabic is the ability to go through the dryer, coming out flawlessly.

If you look at the Santa shirt or the Flying Tiger patches, you will see just how cool this process is.


----------



## JustinAdrenal (Aug 11, 2011)

ladyjn13 said:


> Sorry all for not replying, was off forum this weekend.
> 
> The *Nutshell* explanation is correct. We design our graphics, sublimate on the TransFabric material, cut out, and press to a shirt. We sublimate to the TransFabric at 400 deg, either cut with sissors or vinyl cutter, and then press at 375 deg for 15 seconds. This is the process we use to put a custom label in every shirt we sell. Of course, we make a sheet of labels and have the vinyl cutter cut out the 25 individual lables.
> 
> ...


Can we see pics of the finished shirt? Really like to see it on 50/50...


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Im curious to (can anyone upload a pic)?


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

ladyjn13 said:


> Sorry all for not replying, was off forum this weekend.
> 
> The *Nutshell* explanation is correct. We design our graphics, sublimate on the TransFabric material, cut out, and press to a shirt. We sublimate to the TransFabric at 400 deg, either cut with sissors or vinyl cutter, and then press at 375 deg for 15 seconds. This is the process we use to put a custom label in every shirt we sell. Of course, we make a sheet of labels and have the vinyl cutter cut out the 25 individual lables.
> 
> ...



Julie, what is the biggest size of the print you do with TransFabric without it feeling too obtrusive on a shirt?


----------



## sunny09 (Jun 8, 2010)

the best way is using pigment ink+transfer paper.


----------

